# Sealing new concrete floor



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

The garage floor in my new build house is not sealed and there is a large amount of dust coming off it.

Like my last one, I sealed the floor and I think I used Ronseal Concrete Sealer but don't seem to be able to find it available anywhere now.

Anyone have any recommendations on what product to use or ones they have used in the past?

Thanks.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Can't you just use a water/pva mix? Get rid of as much dust first then roller it in.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Could you not just paint it with garage floor paint ?


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Screwfix and B&Q do concrete sealer, most are a bit much of a muchness, six tonhald a dozen.
If if you want to paint it I would seal it first to stabilise the surface and stopping drinking 6 galon of paint per square feet 
Some of the more expensive ones are leaving a slightly glossy finish and you can actually mop the floor.


----------



## GSB1 (Jun 5, 2019)

I used this to seal my double:
https://www.smartseal.co.uk/concrete/concrete/concrete-dustproofer-external-25-litre.htm

Even though the concrete had been down a few years before I sealed it, it drank the fluid and took about 7 coats to get to the finish I wanted. So I was glad I got the 25L. On a nice warm day it was dry enough to re-coat in 35 minutes.

The alternate product they do with the orange lid I believe is much the same but not as thin, which was perhaps the more suitable for the application. You can get samples to try.

Buy a adecent wide double arm roller from Toolstation or similar if you do it, makes for light work.

This is not something suitable to paint over, but with the coats I put on it has left a nice enough finish. No dust. Water pools and can be mopped or squeegeed.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

I'd seen the Smartseal one online whilst searching for others but didn't really know much about it, good to hear that someone has used it.

Not fussed about painting it at this stage, just want to stop the dust and would rather put the work in up front now to avoid having to re-do it again in a few years time.


----------



## GSB1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Coops said:


> I'd seen the Smartseal one online whilst searching for others but didn't really know much about it, good to hear that someone has used it.
> 
> Not fussed about painting it at this stage, just want to stop the dust and would rather put the work in up front now to avoid having to re-do it again in a few years time.


Apart from my floor absorbing more of the thinner product than expected, it's been good so far. I personally think I will have got a better result with the product this way anyhow.

Most importantly 7 months later I have not had the product lift, cars have gone in and out with hot tyres and no problems.

Oh, the other point is don't skimp on PPE (a suitable mask is a must).

Also so long as you are doing all coats same day one roller will suffice. It will want chucking afterwards but won't dry hard so quick it's not useable for all coats.


----------



## GSB1 (Jun 5, 2019)

After I put all my things back, but this is how it looked once done.

Come spring I will be able to mop the floor clean like this again.

The product is clear so finished look dependant on how you prep. I had some tyre spots I took a chance on leaving and it has still adhered so far.

I had half a day to empty the garage and prep, a day to seal the floor and half a day following day to put everything back working on my own. I only swept, garden vacced and swept some more for prep. With longer or a already clear space I may have pressure washed first, but did not want to make the space wet and then have it take an age to dry or trap moisture under the surface.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> The alternate product they do with the orange lid I believe is much the same but not as thin


Reading advise when using PVA is to make it thin so that it soaks in. Too think and it will tend to sit on the surface and may not dry properly.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Reading advise when using PVA is to make it thin so that it soaks in. Too think and it will tend to sit on the surface and may not dry properly.


Read some horror stories about people using PVA hence I'd rather spend some more on the right product.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Have you thought about that interlocking garage floor covering ?


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Thompson's Concrete Seal, the solvent based one, really brilliant stuff as not only does it harden up the surface of the concrete, stops it dusting, but also stops most things staining it, and have used on both my last gge floors last one was still going strong when we moved after 13 years. I applied it as 1 heavy coat and then 1 light coat by roller.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Thompsons-TCS5L-Concrete-Seal-Litre/dp/B0055BLEBS
It did take ~3days for the solvent 'aroma' to die down from application mind!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Everbuild concrete hardener and dustproofer is great. used it on my floor and its stopped all dusting


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

GSB1 said:


> Apart from my floor absorbing more of the thinner product than expected, it's been good so far. I personally think I will have got a better result with the product this way anyhow.
> 
> Most importantly 7 months later I have not had the product lift, cars have gone in and out with hot tyres and no problems.
> 
> ...


Thanks. This is the one which Smartseal have recommended to me:

https://www.smartseal.co.uk/sealers/concrete-sealer/concrete-dustproofer-internal-and-external.htm

Think it's the same?

How much did you use on your garage? Mine is a double, about 6m square.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

GSD said:


> Have you thought about that interlocking garage floor covering ?


Yes, but looks like it's going to be too cost prohibitive and probably overkill for what I need.


----------



## GSB1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Coops said:


> Thanks. This is the one which Smartseal have recommended to me:
> 
> https://www.smartseal.co.uk/sealers/concrete-sealer/concrete-dustproofer-internal-and-external.htm
> 
> ...


Not the same product. I think that may be the non-solvent one for internal use. Possibly something you want to consider if the garage is integral to the house. The solvent product is intense for a day or so.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

If you want to seal the floor the best thing is not to use PVA, it will wear away. Have a look at the products from Watco, 
https://www.watco.co.uk
If you're considering painting the floor, especially if you're putting a car in the garage, I would avoid painting it at all costs, as I know too well. You will be painting it forever. I did everything correct, used top quality paint, cleaned and dried the floor. Applied a thinned down coat then three more, left it to cure for two weeks then put the car in. Next day, when I pulled the car out it took the paint off where the tyres had sat. Apparently it's due to the chemical make up of the tyre rubber.
Have you considered the plastic floor tiles? No sealing to be done, can be fitted in a couple of hours, the floor is warmer, quieter and looks better.
Before:







After:


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Just to give an update on this, I've gone with Smart Seal's concrete dustproofer: https://www.smartseal.co.uk/concrete/concrete/concrete-dustproofer-internal-and-external.htm

Ordered 2x 5L containers and started applying Sunday. Did half and have completed the balance on Monday evening. It's all back to normal last night.

Used a roller on a broom handle and it's an absolute doddle to apply. Tended to apply a section, then do the next section, then return to the first section and apply a second coat "wet on wet". That meant I got good saturation from the first coat coupled with a second coat thereafter.

Used nearly all the 10 Litres ordered, just a very small amount left to touch up any parts I missed such as the very edges close to the walls.

So far so good, the OH car went in last night so will check the floor tonight and make sure no problems, but I don't think there will be.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Don't paint the floor!!! You will be forever painting it, no matter what paint you use and how long you leave it, the first time you put the car in, it will pull the paint off where all four tyres sit. It is unavoidable, it is a chemical reaction from car tyres. Much better to seal the floor or put the floor tiles down.
I've used a few products from Watco. Not cheap, but the best stuff I have used. This is their concrete floor sealer.
https://www.watco.co.uk/products/watco-concrete-sealer-water-based


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

ridders66 said:


> Don't paint the floor!!! You will be forever painting it, no matter what paint you use and how long you leave it, the first time you put the car in, it will pull the paint off where all four tyres sit. It is unavoidable, it is a chemical reaction from car tyres. Much better to seal the floor or put the floor tiles down.
> I've used a few products from Watco. Not cheap, but the best stuff I have used. This is their concrete floor sealer.
> https://www.watco.co.uk/products/watco-concrete-sealer-water-based


Nothing to do with chemical reactions whatsoever. In fact it's simple physics. Tyres get hot and expand, they shrink as they cool and grab the paint removing it when the vehicle is moved.

Good quality epoxy won't lift


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Rayaan said:


> Nothing to do with chemical reactions whatsoever. In fact it's simple physics. Tyres get hot and expand, they shrink as they cool and grab the paint removing it when the vehicle is moved.
> 
> Good quality epoxy won't lift


Interesting stuff. The epoxy paint I put down lifted where the tyres sat. That's after the floor was cleaned, dried, vacuumed and sealed.


----------

